# A Few South Bend Lathes - 1 Hour Left



## Shopsweeper (Apr 22, 2015)

http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/list/current?orgid=302152

2 x 10", 3 x 13" and 1 x 14.5 SB Lathes in MA.  Found these while looking for something else.  

(You won't see the lathes after 2pm EST)

Examples:
http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=1343985
http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=1344006
http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=1344021

Going for$250 to $400 each right now.


----------



## Thoro (Apr 22, 2015)

Well.  Thanks for the short notice .  A dollar short and a day late for me, but geeze!  Some guys got some good deals.


----------



## Shopsweeper (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry I posted as soon as I saw them.  School units so who knows what horrors they have seen.  Coming to an equipment dealer near you soon with a fresh coat of paint (maybe).


----------



## Thoro (May 1, 2015)

Shopsweeper said:


> Sorry I posted as soon as I saw them.  School units so who knows what horrors they have seen.  Coming to an equipment dealer near you soon with a fresh coat of paint (maybe).


So true!


----------

